# Fybogel to relieve constipation/piles



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello

I discovered I was pregnant four days ago, which I'm delighted about, but have been suffering with constipation on and off for the last week or two and this has got really bad in the last 24 hours. I've now got some fybogel which I understand from local pharmacist is fine to use during pregnancy - what I am not entirely clear on from the packet instructions (and forgot to ask!) is how long should I take it for. I have taken the first sachet today which has yielded success (sorry - TMI - the things we do for a baby! ) but should I continue to take it for the next few days until things have settled down a bit, or should I now stop and wait and see what happens?

I have also developed piles as result of this - had them very mildly during first pregnancy but this has exacerbated them - and am using germoloids cream, which again I understand is fine for use in pregnancy, but is there anything else you would recommend?

I am drinking between 3-4 litres of fluid a day (had OHSS and really don't want to get it back!) and eating at least 5 portions fruit and veg daily , including a portion of dried fruit in the morning, so I am not sure if there is anything else I should be doing?

Thanks for your help,

Amber


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Amber,

Congrats on the pregnancy  

Glad the Fybogel helped  Constipation in pregnancy is pretty common and once it happens it does tend to continue   Fybogel can be taken indefinitely/long term if needed. I'd be inclined to take it for another few days (3-5) and see if things settle then try stopping for a few days (3-5). If you bung up again then I'd consider taking it daily for the long term but go and see GP first to discuss (and get it prescribed as it'll be free then, once you get your exemption certificate)

Germoloids fine to use, I'd stick with this to see if it helps. Not really any better alternative I'd recommend specifically.

Plenty water, fresh fruit/veg/fibre in your diet as you are doing will help. Exercise is also very good for you and keeps the bowels moving. Gentle/moderate pace walking every day is all you need to keep things regular  Although saying that sometimes pregnancy can just cause everything to grind to a halt and no amount of water/veg/walking will shift it   That's when the Fybogel really comes in handy 

Best wishes for a happy, healthy (and regular   ) pregnancy

Maz x


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you Maz....that is really helpful and reassuring.

Amber x


----------

